# where do you buy your frozen bait ?



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Just curious, where do you get your frozen bait ?

on squid and cigar minnows

who's got the best quality and best prices ?

How much $ are frozen Cigar minnows now ?

Any tuna chunkers on here ? What do you use for chunking ?
Where do you get it ?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I just grab mine from West Marine before I leave town in Mobile. I believe the 5lb box of Cigars is 25-27ish. We always get fresh squid and freeze it at Jemison's on the way to DI because it's so much cheaper.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

25 bucks for 5lb cigs??? Holy sweet mother....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I just grab mine from West Marine before I leave town in Mobile. I believe the 5lb box of Cigars is 25-27ish. We always get fresh squid and freeze it at Jemison's on the way to DI because it's so much cheaper.


Dude 25-27 bucks is WAY to much to be paying for 5lbs of cigs, go to a local tackle shop the prices are better than West. As for chunking, bonita or blackfin.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't remember the price, but I always have a wide array. Squid, cigar minnows, sometimes spanish sardines, etc. Don't limit yourself to just one frozen bait or just frozen either. I always take live pinfish, hardtails and cigar minnows also. Limit yourself only if you're paying $25 a box for cigar minnows.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And if you're planning on chunking a good bit, keep any bonita that you catch and put them in your freezer. I have 10-12 in mine at all times. Mine are cut in strips though.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

My bad guy, mistype, I meant to say 15-17 bucks haha sorry bout that.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

How do you get a cut-up, thawed out, cigar minnow to stay on the hook?

I've completely given up and gone to squid only for bought cut bait


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

scupper said:


> How do you get a cut-up, thawed out, cigar minnow to stay on the hook?
> 
> I've completely given up and gone to squid only for bought cut bait


Keep them frozen until use, and then thaw them gradually on ice and keep them iced.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

scupper said:


> How do you get a cut-up, thawed out, cigar minnow to stay on the hook?
> 
> I've completely given up and gone to squid only for bought cut bait


What sniper said, also when they thaw, put the hook through both eyes and then hook it in the back.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

if the cigar minnows fall apart as soon as they are thawed

whoever caught them or packed them did not keep them cold or well iced prior to freezing. OR they were frozen in slow motion, or they were in the freezer to long.

If handled and frozen properly, they should be firm and fresh for a few hours

but in the 90 degree sun.......will turn to mush in a few hours

I have had some nasty cig before and some really nice ones also

one of the reasons I ask this question......I don't want any junk cigar minnows !


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

25 bucks? Dang.

I get mine from Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's right by beautiful Bayou Texar.

Edit... Ah, I see the edit, but that is still high.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

how much is a 3lb or 5lb box of bait squid ?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nat said:


> how much is a 3lb or 5lb box of bait squid ?


I'll check there today hopefully and send you a PM.

Have you tried Maria's? They sell fresh bait squid for nothing.

Thing with frozen bait is that it's mostly the same, so it's not really worth driving out of your way to get it. That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I buy mine from my local bait store, "Goin Fishin" . I buy all the quick things there. I buy the Northern Mack in the 28 lb box and put them in gallon bags. OUTCAST is cheaper but I buy at Goin Fishin to help them out when I can. I hardly fish now so I don't help much. I also like to get my beer there instead of the 7-11, my local honey and all my small stuff like a pack of hooks. It would cost me more in gas and time to head anywhere else.

I go to outcast for all my big fishing stuff, Rods, reels, line, lures and such. I also buy my 25lb box of squid from outcast and put them in quart size bags and refreeeze them. When I go fish I grab a qt. size bag of squid and 1-2 gallon bags of Northern Mack.

Thats where I get 90% of my stuff. The other 10% my be from PFF members, yard sales, flea markets and yes Wally World.

Far as CIgs I buy mine at Goin Fishin mostly. They are higher by $2 then Outcast but again TIme is Money and the store is on the way to the Base. I don't use them much due to the price but sometimes I splursh and it depends, Am I in Outcast or Goin Fishin when I decide to buy them.


----------

